# Low FODMAP vs. Failsafe RPAH diet?



## wake_tonight (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I was just wondering whether anyone has opinions as to whether to try the low FODMAP diet or the RPAH failsafe diet (that eliminates amines/salicycates/glutamates). I've researched both and am not really sure which to begin with! I have intermittent episodes of diarrhea with bloating and cramping.

Any thoughts, experiences or suggestions would be very welcome!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if you have IBS I would probably start with the Low FODMAP diet as it is designed to reduce all the carbs that bother so many IBSers.

The other diet is just to remove food additives from the diet, from what I understand, so doesn't sound like it was ever really designed with IBSers in mind.


----------



## Croatoan (Jan 11, 2013)

Well a brief look at it tells me I could not do the RPAH diet because it lists pears as an OK food and pears make me cramp like crazy.


----------

